# London to Brighton 2011



## Camgreen (4 Jan 2011)

At the risk of starting another thread which spirals into a tirade against organised cycle events ...... could I tentatively enquire if the L2B has always carried a high entry fee tariff given its obvious popularity or has it suddenly shot up this year. Never done the event and, for my sins, was tempted to try and join the masses this year. The £31 entry fee however seems to me to be overly excessive, particularly as I assume none of it goes to BHF (nothing mentioned in the blurb which contradicts this) and on top of this BHF are looking for sponsorship funds of £50+ per entrant and that's before I factor in travel expenses.


----------



## rusky (4 Jan 2011)

If you want to do a L2B event, a FNRttC is ideal. A lot less traffic & riders for a start!


----------



## zigzag (4 Jan 2011)

you need to start at 5:30am to enjoy the ride, otherwise it's a crawl. i started at 6 o'clock this year and the first 10-15 miles were jam-packed. regarding the cost - i agree, a bit steep, but many events now cost around £30 unfortunately (marathons, half marathons, sportives, "challenges" etc.)


----------



## rb58 (4 Jan 2011)

+1
Although if you do get an early start and are reasonably quick (so you're in front of the masses) it can be a good ride as many roads are closed, it's well marshalled and there's quite a crowd to welcome you to Brighton. I think registration was around £30 last year as well (might be wrong though).


----------



## dellzeqq (4 Jan 2011)

...and it's only fifteen quid for the Martlets FNRttC. Which comes with

- free halfway refreshments
- a nicer route
- empty roads and - most importantly - 
- great company

http://fnrttc.blogspot.com/ 
http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_G4j9YmEAZsw/TQE9CC6-gII/AAAAAAAAAhw/fP_Be1h5SaE/s1600/Slide4.PNG


----------



## Camgreen (4 Jan 2011)

I guess it's a case of you pays your money (or not) and you takes your choice. I don't doubt there will be no shortage of (would be) entrants given it seems to be over-subscribed. More than anything I'd wonder if the price had been bumped up to take advantage of its popularity.


----------



## zigzag (4 Jan 2011)

the price was similar four years ago, it's not bumped up. it would still be oversubscribed if it cost £40. not sure why people like it this much, but they do.


----------



## TheBoyBilly (4 Jan 2011)

I'm going to attempt at least one FNttC this year after reading how much fun they seem to be. New bike on it's way, CTC joined for the 3rd Party insurance and hopefully the confidence to complete a ride without embarassing myself by the time Spring comes around.

Bill


----------



## PpPete (4 Jan 2011)

FNRttC are definitely to be recommended as an alternate to BHF.
I did my first in November 2010 and will certainly be back for more in 2011.


----------



## mcshroom (4 Jan 2011)

PpPete said:


> FNRttC are definitely to be recommended as an alternate to BHF.
> I did my first in November 2010 and will certainly be back for more in 2011.



+1 to all of that, although the number of times I'll make it down south may be limited


----------



## jujubi (20 Mar 2011)

I'm thinking about doing L2B as a friend of mine might want to do it. 

Ok, here's my question: How hard is it for the average cyclist? 
54 miles doesn't sound too much, but how is the terrain? How difficult are the hills?
I'm on the bike most days, but I can't say I'm terribly sporty.


----------



## Glover Fan (20 Mar 2011)

The impression i've got off fellow cyclists who have participated is that it is an event that seems to attract people who have barely ever done any cycling, bit like cancer research's "race for life". People do about 2 weeks half hearted training and then do it as an achievement and it's for charidee innit.

I think there is meant to be a steep hill just before Brighton and about 90% of people walk up it. Apparently. This whole post is based on hearsay.

jujubi, without wanting to sound offensive, I think it is the sort of event which you won't find daunting cause at least 50% of people will be in the same situation as you. Good luck, and hopefully it will whet up your appetite for other challenges later on and increase your enthusiasm for cycling. 

You'll complete it, even if you are absolutely panting by the end.


----------



## rusky (20 Mar 2011)

Ditchling beacon just before you get ot brighton. Most people walk it as there's too many people in the way!


----------



## jujubi (20 Mar 2011)

Ah thanks, that's reassuring. Not sure how fit my friend is. His daily commute is somewhat more serious than mine. Let's hope he won't be disappointed with my lack of speed.


----------



## rb58 (20 Mar 2011)

Don't worry about being slow There are so many people on the ride you'll be going slow most of the way, and walking a good amount as it slows to a stop. As Delzeqq said above, if you want a good London to Brighton charity ride go for the FNRttC Marletts run in September.


----------



## iZaP (20 Mar 2011)

Is anyone cycling back to London after either FNRttC or BHF rides?


----------



## Aperitif (20 Mar 2011)

rb58 said:


> Don't worry about being slow There are so many people on the ride you'll be going slow most of the way, and walking a good amount as it slows to a stop. As Delzeqq said above, if you want a good London to Brighton charity ride go for the FNRttC Marletts run in September.



I just read the first page and was going to say exactly the same thing Ross! 
Yeh - Martlets - way to go. A nice wholesome experience. Big enough to matter and small enough to care.
Whatever you choose - it will be fun.


----------



## rb58 (20 Mar 2011)

There's always a few of us ride back from the FNRttC. Known as the SMTbtH. Be rude not to.


----------



## ian_oli (22 Mar 2011)

Another way to ride L2B and back is an Audax event new for this year on 24th July called the Ditchling Devil ( see http://www.aukweb.net/events/detail/11-888/). From Richmond Park to Brighton and back. It's organised by the estimable Willesden Cycling Club (OK I'm its touring and audax secretary) with the aim of getting people who have maybe done L2B one way, to step up to the longer distance. Hoped for numbers will be in the low hundreds so plenty of company but no overcrowding.

3 very different events going roughly the same way, one of the great things about cycling.


----------



## xxmimixx (25 May 2011)

I'm doing the L2B this year, however the FNRttC sounds great fun. How are riders getting back home? (I dont presume that they all ride out and back? )


----------



## dellzeqq (25 May 2011)

train. We've never had a problem getting people on the train - even on the Martlets ride


----------



## xxmimixx (25 May 2011)

I didnt know you could take bikes (not folding ones) on a train 
are the rides suitables for all levels?


----------



## dellzeqq (25 May 2011)

xxmimixx said:


> I didnt know you could take bikes (not folding ones) on a train
> are the rides suitables for all levels?


all levels and none........(there's a link below)


----------



## ianrauk (25 May 2011)

xxmimixx said:


> I didnt know you could take bikes (not folding ones) on a train
> are the rides suitables for all levels?



Be aware that if you are doing the L2B then they do not allow bikes on trains from Brighton back to London on that day.


----------



## xxmimixx (25 May 2011)

Hi Ian yes I was aware of that, and this is why I was questioning how cyclists got back home- but i though thye were never allowed. My family will be waiting for me in Brighton for a nice pub lunch and a lift back home


----------



## funnymummy (25 May 2011)

My friend did the Martletts ride last year, I was broken at the time so couldn't join her. Will defo be doing it this year.
I'm also doing the C2C again... Much the same ride as the L2B but a lot less riders & grief (as mentioned a lot of L2B'rs have little cycling experience, after being knocked off my bike in 3 L2B's -on 1 ride it was 6 times! by people who had no idea how to ride in a group I won't be doing one again)


----------



## xxmimixx (25 May 2011)

Im loosing enthusiasm now  it's my first organised bike ride and didnt want to do something too demanding or out of my depth. I hope I enjoy it and that I dont fall! 

I didnt know about the C2C thanks for that I m seriously considering it now, the only thing is that Im happy to pay for the registration but I am not keen /good on foundraising. It looks like you have to raise £200 on top of you registration fee...

thanks


----------



## JohnHenry (25 May 2011)

Hey don't be discouraged - it is a great day out and raises a humungous amount for charity. I'm doing it this year in memory of my wife and haven't done it since 1993 so MIGHT be a little out of practice. May see you there - I'll be the sweaty one -- out of breath and walking up Ditchling! 



xxmimixx said:


> Im loosing enthusiasm now  it's my first organised bike ride and didnt want to do something too demanding or out of my depth. I hope I enjoy it and that I dont fall!
> 
> I didnt know about the C2C thanks for that I m seriously considering it now, how much is it?
> 
> thanks


----------



## xxmimixx (25 May 2011)

ok it'll be the two of us walking up the hill


----------



## ianrauk (25 May 2011)

xxmimixx said:


> ok it'll be the two of us walking up the hill



And about 20,000 others...





Seriously there are so many people on the ride that riding up Ditchling is near impossible anyway.


----------



## xxmimixx (25 May 2011)

ianrauk said:


> And about 20,000 others...
> Seriously there are so many people on the ride that riding up Ditchling is near impossible anyway.



did you do the L2B? any advice would be apprecciated


----------



## Davidc (25 May 2011)

I did it about 25 years ago when I lived in Brighton. It was slow but enjoyable and was the only time I walked up part of Ditchling Beacon - too many people in the way to ride.

The worst part was at the start - total chaos - but I've heard it's rather better now.

If you've never done it I'd say do it, but I don't intend to do it again!

BHF organise a number of other rides which are all on their web site, and there are plenty of rides in aid of smaller charities. I do at most one a year, this year one in aid of our local air-ambulance. If you want to do a charity ride but don't fancy the numbers there are plenty to chose from, including that Martletts one.


----------



## ianrauk (25 May 2011)

xxmimixx said:


> did you do the L2B? any advice would be apprecciated



Once, but never again.

Best tips are get an early start as possible. Try to get ahead of the main slow bunch.

Be very aware. There are so many people on the ride that are simply not very good cyclists.
Some just stop or turn without any warning. So keep a good distance if you can between yourself and any cyclist in front of you. And if you are going to stop or turn, make sure you let people know around you and behind you by shouting and indicating. 

It's an easy ride, really. A competent, fairly fit cyclists should have no problem doing it.
You will just get sucked along with everyone else anyway. There is a great camaraderie on the ride.
If it's warm keep yourself hydrated. Drink even if you don't feel thirsty.

Have fun....


----------



## Fab Foodie (25 May 2011)

xxmimixx said:


> did you do the L2B? any advice would be apprecciated



I've done it about 20 odd times since 1983 (I've lost count to be honest).
If you do a search under L2B or London to Brighton, you'll pull up a lot of threads about it.
My take is:
There's not another ride quite like it, it's the daddy, the biggest crowd, one of the oldest events and an interesting route. Ditchling Beacon makes a good focal point and coming near the end gives one time to build up to it! The ride from Ditchling into Brighton is ace and there's nothing, just nothing like the crowds and the finish on the seafront short of the Champs Elysee on the final stage of the Tour de France.
It's also doable for anybody of moderate fitness and a servicable bike.
But:
It's also the most crowded, you need to leave early and be happy riding in close proximity to other cyclists many of whom are equally unaware of others around them. People stop suddenly. There are many places where it comes to a standstill or so slow that you need to get-off and walk. There are several accidents each year and the occasional death. 

However, if you take it as a gentle day out with pals, a cycling carnival, a celebration of 2 wheels where every man and his dog are out on the road on every kind of bike, gear and fancy dress - all human life is there, you'll have a day to remember. I've loved every one!


----------



## dellzeqq (25 May 2011)

funnymummy said:


> My friend did the Martletts ride last year, I was broken at the time so couldn't join her. Will defo be doing it this year.
> I'm also doing the C2C again... Much the same ride as the L2B but a lot less riders & grief (as mentioned a lot of L2B'rs have little cycling experience, after being knocked off my bike in 3 L2B's -on 1 ride it was 6 times! by people who had no idea how to ride in a group I won't be doing one again)


the BHF L2B can be a bit of a zoo....


----------



## Aperitif (25 May 2011)

ianrauk said:


> Once, but never again.
> 
> Best tips are get an early start as possible. Try to get ahead of the main slow bunch.
> 
> ...



Always my problem when a bar rears up in front of me!
Wise words Ian, and also from Fab subsequently.

funnymummy - make a date with the Martlets! Get sponsored and ride. Antonia is the nicest of nice people and anything anyone can do to amplify her efforts is a fantastic thing. There are sundry other events related to the Hospice also, like a night walk around Brighton... (I tentatively suggested that a peloton puts in an appearance throughout the night - as advert, and also because at The Madiera Café, one 'gets the treatment' for breakfast, from Greg and staff.


----------



## xxmimixx (26 May 2011)

thank you for all your advice  
I hope that 1/2 or 3/4 of the way through all the slow ones should be left behind..


----------



## funnymummy (26 May 2011)

Aperitif said:


> .
> 
> funnymummy - make a date with the Martlets! Get sponsored and ride. Antonia is the nicest of nice people and anything anyone can do to amplify her efforts is a fantastic thing. There are sundry other events related to the Hospice also, like a night walk around Brighton... (I tentatively suggested that a peloton puts in an appearance throughout the night - as advert, and also because at The Madiera Café, one 'gets the treatment' for breakfast, from Greg and staff.


I will defo do it this year, was recovering from surgery last time and didn't think id' be upto the ride.
It's a local charity for us, and have several friends who have had to use it services.
Are you thinking of an apperance on the Night walk..? Count me in if you do xx


----------



## Aperitif (26 May 2011)

Seen this?  Actually, this walk coincides with a night ride to Whitstable, which is also good. I am supposed to be in Sweden for a night ride - so that's just three places at the same time  Get a group together fm and go and meet Antonia of the Martlets - she's fab.

[media]
]View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gu7n5ImKTyw[/media]


----------

